
Ask HN: Would you use a periodic travel ticket search engine? - lotkowskim
What I mean by this, suppose you want to go home for a weekend but you don&#x27;t necessarily care which weekend as long as it&#x27;s cheap.<p>I have built a small script which searches every Friday to Sunday train and flight tickets for 4 weeks and gives you the cheapest fare for a weekend.<p>Right now it&#x27;s a command line script and I was just wondering if anyone else would find it useful?
======
chirz
Sounds good, can you specify what time on Friday you want to leave?

